# Iodine Loading Test Results



## AmyT (Apr 3, 2013)

My doctor called this afternoon and said that he received the results of my iodine test and they are normal! He said in all the years he has been ordering this test, I am the first normal result he has seen. I told him I was pretty sure that meant I should get a surprise and he agreed! Hopefully all of my other results will be as good!


----------

